# frame bag hydration bladders, where are they?



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

Almost seems there may be a market for special shape & fit hydration bladders for frame bags. Would be nice if there was a wedge shaped bladder to fit triangle shaped frames. 

I just got a frame bag which is a little on the big side and although my 100 oz osprey bladder can fit inside, it sure doesn't fit the shape well. The large fill cap wants to sit sideways, and I have to open the velcro divider that keeps the bag from bulging out 

I surprised a company like Revelate has not looked into triangular shaped bladders sell that make better use of the space in the bag


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A 2.5 l Platypus bottle with the hydration kit makes a pretty svelte shape than is pretty adaptable. I would retrofit whatever bag with a channel that fits it or some other means of securing it in place.

I hear you on efficient shapes and maximizing space, but I don't want a giant bladder on board. Redundancy provides some security in waterless stretches. Plus, think how long that hose would be, coming from your BB area.

My guess is the fit/size variables keep this idea from being a viable product to produce commercially.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Dear gear makers,









If I could get 50 or 70 ounces in the frame and not have to dig out a bladder to fill it I would be very happy.

Thanks, BPN.

PS, I currently picked up a Platapus Hoser to use in my frame bag. I have used Camelbak bladders in the past and the lid was just too big. Not sure I like the small opening of the Plat, but I'm gonna try it out next week and see how it goes.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a dromedary bag I use for desert back packing, I wonder if one would fit in a frame pack. Not the lightest solution, my 6 liter weighs 8.7 oz, but tough and versatile, makes a decent pillow too.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bsieb said:


> I have a dromedary bag I use for desert back packing, I wonder if one would fit in a frame pack. Not the lightest solution, my 6 liter weighs 8.7 oz, but tough and versatile, makes a decent pillow too.


An interesting thought.

My issue with Dromedary is the big, clunky cap. You could save 3 ounces on the 6 l with the DromLite version. Also, I see they now have Hydromedary bags, which will undoubtedly be more durable than any bladder including Platypus. I see they have grommets at top which might be exploited to secure it in place inside a bike pack.

Dromedary bags are super bomber, and I trust them implicitly to store up to ten liters of water. I've used them a bunch, but not for biking. The bad thing is, working to eliminate that foul taste of a new Drom. Lemon juice, lots of it, is the only solution I've found to work. Leave it in there a couple of days and work it around often.

Cheers...


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i just use my 4L platypus bag slightly folded and only as full as will fill my bag. this usually fills my entire frame bag. i think i get about 3 to 3.5L when full.

carries the weight low and doesn't feel to hard to handle as opposed to carrying it separate in bottles. this is only for places with no or really bad water sources. i like to filter my water better.

i ride a 16" frame and have a tiny frame pack size.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been using a 2.5L Osprey Hydraulics LT in my small Revelate Tangle half-frame bag since the winter - It'll take 2 litres no problem without straining the zip. I loop the tube over my bars and have the magnet fixed to the side of my stem.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

dovebiker said:


> I've been using a 2.5L Osprey Hydraulics LT in my small Revelate Tangle half-frame bag since the winter - It'll take 2 litres no problem without straining the zip. I loop the tube over my bars and have the magnet fixed to the side of my stem.


Are you able to get to the tube without stopping and leaning way over? I've got a Camelbak 3L in the top half of the Revelate Ranger frame bag, and it fits fine, hose runs out, and I use the magnet to hold it to something near the stem. It's convenient for carrying a lot of water, but I can't sip slowly while I'm riding because it is too low. A longer hose would be ideal.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

I use a 3L hoser platypus bladder in my relatively small Spearfish framebag. This is a new setup for me, and it has been a revelation. I am not a camelbak person, and having just one bottle on the frame was killing me. After all, the whole idea of this bike is long rides. Going from 24oz to 100oz was a game changer. I was really concerned that I would hear or feel the water sloshing, and I cannot sense anything even with very aggressive trail riding with big G outs. This is true even with the bladder (and frame bag) half empty.

I keep the hose secured to some of the cables with some ultra strong rare earth magnets that I had, and it works like a charm. I can grab and replace the hose with one hand. My only problem now is that I find myself going through water at a much higher rate with it so readily available. I have room in the pack to carry a sawyer mini, so I am going to start doing that.

The only thing that sucks about the platypus bladder is the valve. Very, very low flow. Replaced with a camelbak, and I am much happier now. I cannot recommend this setup highly enough, especially for people with space-limited full suspension frames.


----------



## xtrm tj (Apr 11, 2018)

Dogdude222 said:


> View attachment 1006545
> 
> 
> I use a 3L hoser platypus bladder in my relatively small Spearfish framebag. This is a new setup for me, and it has been a revelation. I am not a camelbak person, and having just one bottle on the frame was killing me. After all, the whole idea of this bike is long rides. Going from 24oz to 100oz was a game changer. I was really concerned that I would hear or feel the water sloshing, and I cannot sense anything even with very aggressive trail riding with big G outs. This is true even with the bladder (and frame bag) half empty.
> ...


Very nice setup, I am looking for a setup like this for my Mukluk. I don't want a bag on my back riding all day, I already get hot and sweaty I don't need that adding to the issue.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I use a MSR Hydromedary 3 L bladder in my top compartment, just drape the hose over the bar. Don't use the hose port, too much hassle to fill, just run the hose out the end of the main zipper opening. Easy to tuck the hose back in if it gets muddy, cowshitty, whatever.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 9, 2005)

bsieb said:


> I use a MSR Hydromedary 3 L bladder in my top compartment, just drape the hose over the bar. Don't use the hose port, too much hassle to fill, just run the hose out the end of the main zipper opening. Easy to tuck the hose back in if it gets muddy, cowshitty, whatever.


Is that an axe strapped to your top tube? Manliest bikepacking setup ever!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

stiffler said:


> Is that an axe strapped to your top tube? Manliest bikepacking setup ever!


I'm western as f**k. :thumbsup:


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Hydrapaks work pretty well, although 100oz doesn't seem to be enough when riding in the desert, I went through about 140oz riding in moab a few weekends ago on a day loop. I've thought about just using two hydrapaks and using the same hose with the quick connect. I can fit two 100oz full reservoirs in the santa cruz nomad frame bag I made so space isnt an issue, but it does get heavy.


----------

